# Unreal engine 4



## puneet sharma (May 18, 2012)

*Unreal Engine 4 Screens* 
*Here is a sneak peak of next-gen games*
The Imagination Engine: Why Next-Gen Video Games Will Rock Your World | Game|Life | Wired.com


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Unreal Engine 4 Mammoth.

EPIC is all Set To Rock The Next Gen Console Gaming.
UE4 FTW.

Dunno when will UDK based on UE4 will be coming out!!

Cryengine 3 and Frostbite 2 has even better competitor Now.

*u
*

BTW All those who are pondering over whcih game it is,Its a Tech Dem Content,*Elemental Demo Knight created by EPIC *to showcase rendering capabilities of UE4.
*
Unlike Samaritan(Runs on UE3 not UE4) which was showcased in E3 earlier,this Tech Demo will be playable as per the sources and Epic is gearing it Up for next E3.*

End Visuals are Rendered on GTX680.



*www.gametrailers.com/side-mission/files/2012/05/UE4_Elemental_volcano_vista.jpg
*www.gametrailers.com/side-mission/files/2012/05/unreal-engine-4-snow.jpg
*www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s42633/epic_games_13373049212971.jpg
*www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s42633/epic_games_13373051433597.jpg
*www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s42633/epic_games_13373051533400.jpg
*www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s42633/epic_games_13373049212476.jpg

This one is DEV thing...Static Meshes.
*www.wired.com/gamelife/wp-content/gallery/ff_unreal4/f_unreal4_11_ss.jpg

The Per-pixel individual Particles System is Mind Boggling.Check the Pics.

If you thought 35gb Game was a big deal,Rethink!!

End Note:


> In *June,* UE4 will be revealed to the gaming public.* The reactions will likely be as spontaneous as staged lighting effects used to be. It’s all pre-scripted at this point: Fanboys will wet their pants, contrarian analysts will wring their hands, message boards will explode in either fury or collective orgasm*. In all of the clamor and fanfare, though, the simple truth will be lost. Epic has redefined gaming before, and with Unreal 4 the company is doing it again.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2012)

^^ Wow, ue4 packs some punch. Next batman will be based on this engine for sure.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

^^
Ofcourse.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

Unreal engine 4-Looks good.
I cant remember which game uses this one?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Wow, ue4 packs some punch. Next batman will be based on this engine for sure.



Batman AC already is close to Samatarian demo on PC. Next gen, Tessellated cape wow!! 



serpent16 said:


> Unreal engine 4-Looks good.
> I cant remember which game uses this one?



There's one studio working on a game using this engine, not sure about the name, but people found that on their job listings.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Unreal engine 4-Looks good.
> I cant remember which game uses this one?




^^
None.

UE 4 under Development Pipeline so far but now its a Finished Product(as per its creators atleast).

The ELEMENETAL KNIGHT DEMO is a short featured game made by Epic Game to showcase in next E3 after that most probably UE4 will be made available to an Exclusive Set of Game Developers(Specially Console Devs) though thats not gonna happen until Sony and Microsoft releases their Upcoming Consoles' H/W specs.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

> It appears an unknown studio, Pitbull Studios are assisting Epic Games with their Unreal Engine 4 and also working on their first game in the brand new engine.
> We know this because of some job listings which were listed in LinkedIn.
> The listings for positions at Pitbull reveal the studio is “working on Unreal Engine 4 with Epic Games,” and *also, “games derived from that and Unreal Engine 3.”* Positions also vary from environment artists to engine programmers, with many other roles in between.


source - Pitbull Studios Working On First Game In Unreal Engine 4


----------



## puneet sharma (May 18, 2012)

*Hey* !! infinity ward and DICE are also developing Next Gen engines ,Epic are not the only one.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> source - Pitbull Studios Working On First Game In Unreal Engine 4




They arent developing any UE4 Games.
They have assisted Epic Games in development of UE4.

BTW that news came up during the release of Samaritan Demo.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

puneet sharma said:


> *Hey* !! infinity ward and DICE are also developing Next Gen engines ,Epic are not the only one.



Infinity ward!? :O
since when did a studio like infinity ward needed a next gen engine?

Dice and Crytek, yeah. They already have next gen engine with them, all they have to do is optimize it basing on the console hardware specs.
Unreal 4 is more like a middle-ware. Developing next game AAA games could cost a ton of money, so unreal 4 makes it easy for them


----------



## puneet sharma (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Infinity ward!? :O
> since when did a studio like infinity ward needed a next gen engine?


well  they finally realized that recycling the same old engine of COD 4 will not be enough


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Infinity ward!? :O
> since when did a studio like infinity ward needed a next gen engine?
> 
> Dice and Crytek, yeah. They already have next gen engine with them, all they have to do is optimize it basing on the console hardware specs.
> Unreal 4 is more like a *middle-ware.* Developing next game AAA games could cost a ton of money, so unreal 4 makes it easy for them



Calling a Game Engine which is Commercial to be middleware will not be accurate.

And in that regards Cryengine is also Middle-ware only.



puneet sharma said:


> *Hey* !!* infinity ward and DICE* are also developing Next Gen engines ,Epic are not the only one.



AFAIK there is now news of IW or DICE developing a _new engine._


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

puneet sharma said:


> well  they finally realized that recycling the same old engine of COD 4 will not be enough



I don't think they will. We can see a MW1 to MW2 sort of graphics leap nothing more. Its good business for them anyway, I mean they hardly have any time, which they spend all of it on shelling out cod's every year.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

@sujeet i meant which game used Unreal  1,2,3


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Calling a Game Engine which is Commercial to be middleware will not be accurate.
> 
> And in that regards Cryengine is also Middleware only.



Didn't get you?
CE turned into middle-ware with the third, yeah.



Sujeet said:


> AFAIK there is now news of IW or DICE developing a _new engine._



Like I said, DICE and Crytek already have next gen engines. It basically needs to take advantage of the Multi-core processors and lot of ram  All they need to do is optimize them for the next gen consoles, and I'm sure both the studios have the SKU's already or at least actively participating with them. Remember a DICE employee's tweet about DURANGO summit? 

Unreal was never known for its scalability, and I believe that's the reason they're going for a new engine, which they had been working for a lot of time already.




serpent16 said:


> @sujeet i meant which game used Unreal  1,2,3



oh there are ton of them..google 
possibly the most successful game engine ever.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> @sujeet i meant which game used Unreal  1,2,3



List of Unreal Engine games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2012)

Now waiting for announcement of next Batman....


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Now waiting for announcement of next Batman....


Waiting for E3.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Now waiting for announcement of next Batman....



There was a rumor that Rocksteady would work on Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. A game like that with Batman's combat would be awesome


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 18, 2012)

E3's looking to be awesome. Well as always. But UE4, Crysis 3 & Dishonored. Can't wait.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> E3's looking to be awesome. Well as always. But *UE4, Crysis 3 & Dishonored*. Can't wait.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

And guess what, rumor is that there could be Mirror's Edge 2 reveal


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> And guess what, rumor is that there could be Mirror's Edge 2 reveal



But one thing i am pondering is that on which engine will it run.???

Will they follow Danger Close's approach;
Medal Of Honour 2010 SP ran on UE3.
Medal Of Honour Warfighter is being developed using Frostbite 2.

Similarly Mirrors Edge was based on UE3 and developed by DICE(creator of Frostbite  as we know)

So will DICE move on to Frostbite 2 for Mirrors Edge 2???


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2012)

^^ Yup its confirmed that mirror's edge 2 will be using frostbite 2.



Sujeet said:


> *Calling a Game Engine which is Commercial to be middleware will not be accurate.
> 
> And in that regards Cryengine is also Middle-ware only.
> *
> ...



Yup the bold part is correct. A game engine is not a middleware as its the application itself. Middleware is something extra add-on to the application or simply said is an extra set of features not present in the original code or application.

Nvidia physx is a middleware as it gives the game engine some extra features. Its also referred as a "software glue".


----------



## masterkd (May 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> And guess what, rumor is that there could be Mirror's Edge 2 reveal


Last I checked Mirror's Edge 2 was cancelled by EA..they are reviving it??..any link??


----------



## puneet sharma (May 18, 2012)

So to be more future proof one should go for gtx 670,680 or 690 and possibly ivy bridge processor for pc.but my doubt is whether these GPU will be able to handle super high resolutions in retina display coming next year


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yup its confirmed that mirror's edge 2 will be using frostbite 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADDON is the keyword for Middleware.
Thanx for confirming and explaining nicely to others


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> But one thing i am pondering is that on which engine will it run.???
> 
> Similarly Mirrors Edge was based on UE3 and developed by DICE(creator of Frostbite  as we know)
> 
> So will DICE move on to Frostbite 2 for Mirrors Edge 2???



Yeah it was UE for Mirrors edge 1, but they ditched the lighting system of UE and remade it from scratch, reason why the lighting looks phenomenal ME compared to the other UE games. 
For the sequel, its FrostBite2. EA is making sure every studio of their's uses FB2 for their games. NFS run, the new MoH, Mirror's edge 2, CnC generals 2  definitely gives them an advantage with the next gen.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

This one looks quite promising for sure.


----------



## puneet sharma (Jun 8, 2012)

*behold !!* *The new* *Unreal Engine 4*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZmRt8gCsC0


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it's very interesting (and ironic) that the 'Unreal' Engine currently delivers the very 'real'istic graphics.


----------

